

Offer HN: Build your prototype - shawndrost

I teach at a Hack Reactor, a dev training program, and this class' personal and group project periods are coming up.  I've had a lot of fun suggesting ideas for them to work on and thought I'd open it up to the HN community.  If you post here (or send an email to shawn@hackreactor.com), students will see your ideas/mockups/etc, and someone just might build it.  Please include any/all of the following:<p><pre><code>    1. Your contact info &#38; project description
    2. Mockups/comps (it'll help a lot if you take 5 minutes to sketch a few screens with pen and paper)
    3. Any info about built-in users (eg "I/my nonprofit/my soccer club will start using this tomorrow")
    4. Any bounty that you'd like to offer
</code></pre>
Just for context, here're a few student projects from the past:<p><pre><code>    http://save-world.meteor.com/
    http://graphe.me/
    http://tsunani.com/
</code></pre>
(Clickable links in a comment below.)
======
shawndrost
<http://save-world.meteor.com/>

<http://graphe.me/>

<http://tsunani.com/>

